# Overflows



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

I may be getting a wet/dry filter but I first would like to know how an overflow box works....


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i recently got a tank with 2 corner over flows. so water goes down thru pipes to the sump. but first thru some filter material to get out large particles. then the pump returns the water thru another different set up pipes in each corner of the tank.


----------



## aap0557 (Sep 20, 2005)

So the curved tube that goes over the rim of the tank syphons water out which then goes down to the sump. To start it up you make sure both ends of the syphon tube are submerged in water and then stick some airline tubing into the syphon and suck out all of the air. It's kind of complicated, the best thing to do is just get one and mess with it, that's what I did.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

aap0557 said:


> So the curved tube that goes over the rim of the tank syphons water out which then goes down to the sump. To start it up you make sure both ends of the syphon tube are submerged in water and then stick some airline tubing into the syphon and suck out all of the air. It's kind of complicated, the best thing to do is just get one and mess with it, that's what I did.


i messed around with mine too. lots of water on the carpet that day.


----------



## aap0557 (Sep 20, 2005)

Ya, when you first start the sump and overflow, have lots of towels ready. And make sure to keep a close eye for the first day. I learned the hard way, don't take any weekend trips before you get all of the kinks worked out of the system (a week or so), otherwise you might come back to 5g of water sitting on your hardwood floors in a house you don't own.


----------

